# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  الشباب الخبرة يدخلوا والبنات لاتزعلوا كمان ادخلوا

## حبيبة نايف

صباح الخير شباب وصبايا

ياجماعة أتمنى اللي عنده أدنى خبرة يساعدني

إذا أنا كنت بدي أعمل مشروع ضخم شوي بعمان بلاقي جهة مسؤولة عن هيك أمور أوأي بنك يمولني براس المال مثلا بس يكون إسلامي 100% يعني بدون فوايد وربا وخرابيط 

بصراحة في ناس عرضت علي إني أصمم المشروع اللي فبالي والتمويل منهم بس طبعا هالشخص كويتي وبالنهاية بدو المشاريع والعقارات وكل شي بدر خير لبلدهم وأنا مستحيل أعمل شي برة بلدي فبدي أعرف في جهات مختصة بهالأمور بالأردن ؟

وطبعا بدي أعرف إذا لازم حدا يكون كفيل أو لأ لأني موظفة  ويمكن بنفع أكون كفيلة نفسي وكيف الأقساط حتنرد يعني اللي عنده شي مفيد يسدحه ويارب يكون بميزان حسناته

وبدي أعرف الشغلة صعبة أو لأ لأنه زوجي مو أردني
أتمنى المساعدة شباب أختكم بحاجتكم

----------


## حبيبة نايف

15 بني آدم يدخلوا ومافي رد مفيد؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

هلا فيكِ في عنا هون مؤسسات او حتى كصندوق في لدعم المراه وفي للمشاريع بس كجهه بنك
ما بعرف ..

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

http://www.jordan-market.net/arabic/...ing-l3622.html

شوفي هون ان شاء الله يفيدك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*اختي الكريمة أغلب شركات التمويل بتتعامل بالربا .. سبيك من هالقصص ..*
*عندك البنك الإسلامي الأردني والبنك العربي الإسلامي ، بس بشرط ، عند توقيع العقد تنتبهي منيح للشروط ، لإنه احياناً غلط بسيط بتقلب الشغلة عكسي ، تواصلي مع البنوك الاسلامية عبر الانترنت واستفسري منهم لإنهم كلهم بمولوا مشاريع وبدون فائدة .. هذا والله اعلم ..*

----------


## الوسادة

> *اختي الكريمة أغلب شركات التمويل بتتعامل بالربا .. سبيك من هالقصص ..*
> *عندك البنك الإسلامي الأردني والبنك العربي الإسلامي ، بس بشرط ، عند توقيع العقد تنتبهي منيح للشروط ، لإنه احياناً غلط بسيط بتقلب الشغلة عكسي ، تواصلي مع البنوك الاسلامية عبر الانترنت واستفسري منهم لإنهم كلهم بمولوا مشاريع وبدون فائدة .. هذا والله اعلم ..*


*ماشالله عليك يا ابني الله يحفظك لأهلك عيوني دمعت ههههههههه
*

----------


## حبيبة نايف

الله يجعله بموازين حسناتكم ياصديقة روحي الله يحققلك كل اللي فبالك وزيادة عليهم أمنيتين مجانا مشكورة ياعسل 
أخي هدوء مشكور الله يبارك بشبابك مو غريبة على واحد متلك 
الله يخليك سند لإخواتك
بس أخوي البنك الإسلامي قدمت مرة لآخد منه عشان أجسر هاد قبل الزواج أكتر شي رضيوا يعطوني ياه 500 أردني وهاد حكالي كمان لأني موظفة بالمستشفى الإسلامي بس ماأخدت لأني بعدها بيومين خطبت فمابعرف كيف صار الوضع هلأ محتارة والكل ماشجعني لهالشغلة وأنا فلوسي ممكن تعملي شي بسيط بس ماممكن تحققلي اللي فبالي محتارة ساعدوني

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*يختي الـ 500 هاي اسمها قرض مش تمويل ، القروض اشي والتمويل شيء آخر ، طبعاً حسب نوع المشروع وضمن شروطهم ، ولا اخفيك شروط البنوك الاسلامية صعبة شوي لانو ما فيه تنافس متل البنوك الاخرى، مثلا بنك الاسكان بموّل مشروعك بنسبة 100% بس الخلل انو ربوي ، كمان فيه شغلة وكونوا زوجك مش اردني احتمال يطلبوا كفيل ويشترطوا انو يملك عقار مسجّل بالطابو، على كل حال انتي استفسري منهم بتاخدي الخبر الأكيد ، بس اللي بقدر أأكدلك اياه هلأ انو البنك الاسلامي بمول مشاريع ..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *ماشالله عليك يا ابني الله يحفظك لأهلك عيوني دمعت ههههههههه
> *



*ولي هديل تتخوتيش  هههههههه*

----------


## الوسادة

*ههههههههه يمااااااااا خفت خبوني بجيبتكم يا جماعة جاوب البنت جاوبها 

عراسي هدوئة كبيييييييييير*

----------


## حبيبة نايف

شكرا ياجماعة غلبتكم ياربي الله يعينك علينا ياهدوء
تسلم بركي لما أجي الأردن أجننك أكتر
صحيح إنت ماكنت بدبي شو رجعك؟

----------

